# 1/4 mile times for the nx2000



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

My little brother has a 92 nx2000 hardtop. Stock, with new tires and anti roll bar bushings. We're curious to know what the real world 1/4 mile times can be when driven well. The car is strong and runs very good with fresh clutch. 

The reason is there is a fella who claims his 85 rx7 gsl se is faster. Its all stock in very good condition. I rode in a similar car with racing beat intake, carb, header, full exhaust, clutch,and some other little stuff. I was unimpressed. 

So who'd ya think will win. THe race is saturday!


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

datsun ofc :woowoo:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^ Pointless....but yeah If its a 1.6 in the NX then you are looking at a low 16 maybe a high 15 if he can really drive......


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

ahem........2000 have an SR


----------



## thinnertenor (Feb 13, 2004)

if memory serves, i think itll do low 15's stock.

i still need to go run mine sometime soon. ill report back if and when i do.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

your looking at mid(even high) to low 15's depending on the driver


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

The NX2000 is as fast (1/4 mile) as the same generation 300ZX? That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, I don't know just how accurate these numbers are, but they come from a site that compiles 0-60 times and 1/4 mile times from various magazine sources. Of course, even some car magazines have discrepancies between their tests. Here's the numbers this site had...


___________________0-60__1/4 mi_ 
1991 Nissan NX 2000....7.8.....16.1
1993 Nissan NX 1600....9.9.....17.3

These are for a stock model as well, and there is no mention of automatic or manual transmission for the NX's times. If you want to visit the site, here's the URL...

0-60 Times


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh, and I almost forgot, here's the stats for the RX-7...

____________________0-60__1/4 mi_
1985 Mazda RX-7 GSL....9.9.....17.4


----------



## V.Putin (Apr 14, 2003)

My NX 1600 does low 16's and I did just little modification like header, muffler, and CAI. 
I think NX 2000 should be able to do mid 15's given that a driver really
knows how to lauch the car properly.


----------



## JsN240sx (Jun 28, 2004)

i had a friend with a 91 nx2000 with exhaust and intake filter and the best he got was 15.5 and that was only once but he stayed running 15.7 consistently. he ran it into a curb at 60 sold it and got a 92 civic hb si and he runs 15.7s in that too


----------

